# Are we down right stupid to buy treats?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I don't buy treats for my kids. For training I just use their kibble. For something really special, or just to make them happy, I just give them meat, vegetables or fruit. But, I have been shopping for treats for our buddies. Treats or toys are the only things that will really be a joy for our buddies...clothes, bows, other stuff is not going to rock their world.

But, I just can't do it. The average price for decent treats is twenty four dollars a pound. Now, how often do you spend twenty four dollars a pound for food? That is the price for prime filet mignon from my butcher. It is a special treat for us humans on a birthday or special occasion. I really can not see why pet treats, the main ingredient being tapioca should cost so much. It is insane. It is as if we have a great big *S* for sucker on our forehead. Dip your finger in a jar of peanut butter and let your fluff lick it. Give them some yam, a bite of apple, or as some sophisticated Greek fluffs...a sprig of watercress. But don't let "them" manipulate you into spending more money than you normally pay for food for virtually worthless "treats" for the kids.

Sorry buddies, no store bought treats from this aunty.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm not sure where your looking at treats. Though I don't buy a pound of treats at a time, the ones I do buy for Sophie have top ingredients, is made in the USA, and the ones she loves right now are also organic. They're training treats that are still a little big for her mouth, so I break them up into 4s and she loves them, they're also only half a calorie for 1 treat and I think the bag was $2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> I'm not sure where your looking at treats. Though I don't buy a pound of treats at a time, the ones I do buy for Sophie have top ingredients, is made in the USA, and the ones she loves right now are also organic. They're training treats that are still a little big for her mouth, so I break them up into 4s and she loves them, they're also only half a calorie for 1 treat and I think the bag was $2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Okay, I want to see what you found. I'm talking about...for instance Zukes treats, or Buddy soft biscuits...from Amazon. 

Ashley, that link didn't send me to food...just the app.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylvie, i have no idea where you where looking for treats that cost $24 a pound. There are a couple of treats that have good ingredients that aren't that much such as Wagatha's Welcome to Wagatha's and Sojo's Raw Pet Food | Grain Free Pet Food | All Natural Pet Food from Sojos and then there's Cloudstar Buddy Biscuits http://www.cloudstar.com/prodcat/dog-treats.asp or to make it special you could make some nice healthy treats for your SS.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We only do fruits and veggies for treats. Peanut butter is our "WOW" treat 

Treats are expensive.... Luckily our buddies wanted mostly toys  I hit some sales and a pet supply store (giant warehouse that you have to go and get them out of the boxes yourself) that sells them at wholesale prices.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I like buying treats for Gustave, I don't look at the price, only ingredients. I know I'm stupid. But then I'm stupid about a lot of stuff. I buy an expensive Coach bag knowing there is no way the net worth of all the material + labor/manufacturing is as much as the bag's price but it makes me happy. Similarly, buying treats for Gustave makes me happy. He does not love his kibble as much as he loves treats. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Okay, I want to see what you found. I'm talking about...for instance Zukes treats, or Buddy soft biscuits...from Amazon.
> 
> Ashley, that link didn't send me to food...just the app.


Yeah, that link automatically posts when I'm on my phone.

Pet Botanics® Mini Training Rewards for Dogs - Treats & Rawhide - Dog - PetSmart

These are the treats I get for Sophie, and she goes coo coo crazy over them, which i don't mind because I know they're pretty good for her too and not high in calories. Plus they're made in the US and that's a bonus for me! It does look like its gone up a dollar, but I feel its still a much better price than $24 and its also good for pets who have food allergies because there's no wheat, corn or soy in them


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Sylvie, i have no idea where you where looking for treats that cost $24 a pound. There are a couple of treats that have good ingredients that aren't that much such as Wagatha's Welcome to Wagatha's and Sojo's Raw Pet Food | Grain Free Pet Food | All Natural Pet Food from Sojos and then there's Cloudstar Buddy Biscuits CloudStar.com - WAG MORE BARK LESS or to make it special you could make some nice healthy treats for your SS.


Okay, that is only $16 dollars a pound. Again, how many foods do you buy for yourself that cost $16 dollars a pound? Two or three times a year I buy a rack of lamb that cost $17.99 a pound...for Easter or my darling's birthday.

What I am trying to say, is that if we look at the true value, we are being taken for fools to spend this much money for treats, when a piece of the chicken, steak, or lamb chops we had for dinner would be much more nutritious and delicious...

At $16 per pound soft Buddy biscuits are tapioca, a touch of peanut butter and a cute little shape that the dogs don't notice before they inhale it.

Just take it into consideration. That's all.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> Yeah, that link automatically posts when I'm on my phone.
> 
> Pet Botanics® Mini Training Rewards for Dogs - Treats & Rawhide - Dog - PetSmart
> 
> These are the treats I get for Sophie, and she goes coo coo crazy over them, which i don't mind because I know they're pretty good for her too and not high in calories. Plus they're made in the US and that's a bonus for me! It does look like its gone up a dollar, but I feel its still a much better price than $24 and its also good for pets who have food allergies because there's no wheat, corn or soy in them


Here we go again. Contains sucrose. No dog on earth needs to ingest extra fruit sugar. So, it is true that there are inexpensive treats out there, but no, we don't want to feed those. Honey, I don't think that Sophie will benefit from those treats. A bite of chicken, a lick of peanut butter, a small piece of yam, any healthful foods you eat would be better. She goes crazy for these threats, but that does't mean they are good for her...lots of people go crazy for potato chips...doesn't mean it is good for them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to check out now...gotta make dinner and stuff. Please do not think I am ignoring any replies you may post. Perhaps we can continue what I think is an important conversation tomorrow?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I bought Leila some treats today at PetSmart that are all natural. Each piece has 6 calories, but I can break it into about 5 or more small pieces to do her tricks with. They are regularly $4.99 for 10oz but were on sale for $3.99. They have all kinds of flavors, but I got her a bag of mixed berries and a bag of apple ones. Most of the time, I do use her kibble as treats for tricks. But occasionally, I do give her a real treat.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't buy treats anymore.

I bought a Nesco dehydrator last Spring. I make sweet potato chews, beef and chicken jerky which Bailey loves. Bailey also loves carrots and lettuce as treats. 

I did just order Bailey some vanilla cow ears per a recommendation from a show breeder.

Knine Kountry: Vanilla Cow Ears


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I don't buy treats anymore.
> 
> I bought a Nesco dehydrator last Spring. I make sweet potato chews, beef and chicken jerky which Bailey loves. Bailey also loves carrots and lettuce as treats.
> 
> ...



I do feed the kids fruits and veggies especially Kelly, that girl loves lettuce and salad they also get plain cheerios at times, right now Kelly is in obedience class and so i've bought some little treats to go with her cheerios that way she doesn't get bored with them during training and that's quick for her to eat. It's very rare that i buy treats for the kids now a days. I still have to look into a food dehydrator to for treats. 

Are the cow ears huge? I used to give the kids the Bladder Bully Sticks and i notice one day when the kids where chewing that it became stringy and got stuck in the kids throat, scared the bejesus out of me, so no more.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have done a big batch of "turkey jerky" in my circulating fan oven. It takes time but you can freeze them in small plastic bags. I break them in tiny pieces before offering them! Turkey breast is cheap & nutritious & my two love it. 
But then they do really love watercress too Sylie, you are so right! They don't like Belgium Endive though---too bitter I guess. Maybe we need to try it w/some smoked salmon---that is how I eat it, with a thin slice of lemon, creme frish & capers! Yummm!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I do buy treats for my kids but I don't look at the per pound price, I look more so at how long a bag will last. they get 2 to 4 treats per day per dog, so a bag lasts us 2 - 3 weeks or longer. A bag of fruitables, for example, lasts almost a month because I break each piece up into little pieces. So, I'm more than willing to pay $5 - $10 per month for special treats that I know my kids love.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Even with four dog's, a bag of treats goes a long way! I buy a Zukes , buddy Biscuits. And fruitables. They also love fruits and veggies. I buy 'treats" for myself, so why not for my dog's??


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Try some of the dehydrated fruit in the supermarket. I buy the ones with nothing else added, US made and heathy. The tiny bags are just over a dollar, here. Be careful ofvadded preservatives and sugars, though. . Of course, Lucky would be happy shreding and chopping down a kleneex, the little so and so.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I really like Cheerios for treats. They're small and pretty much melt in their mouths. They're cost effective, and I can eat 'em too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I really like Cheerios for treats. They're small and pretty much melt in their mouths. They're cost effective, and I can eat 'em too.


Ha ha !!! Yeah, who doesn't like Cheerios?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ya I'm a big sucker when it comes to Pipper. I buy him treats and don't pay much attention to the price. I agree with Deb........if I buy myself treats, then I certainly am going to buy him some too. It makes him so happy and that makes me happy. :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sylvia, I do see your point and agree to some degree...I feed Bailey a lot of fresh veggies, fruit and meat as treats and as part of his regular meals as well. Not because it's less expensive to do so, but because I feel that it's healthier. However, I'll admit to buying him treats as well. I've never thought about the price per pound but to me, a $5-10 bag of treats that will last Bailey a couple of months is not a big deal. Plus it's convenient if I need treats on the go, for his training classes, etc. I usually buy the dehydrated meat treats like this one made out of Wild Salmon. 
Whole Life Pet Products

Around $6, USA-made, very healthy, just one ingredient, much more convenient than buying salmon and cooking it for Bailey, and this one bag would probably last him a month or two.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Nida,

They get you, don't they? They sell you a little bag and we never do price per pound.... 

I think if your pup likes the treats, some are worth it. I did pick up a box of Zukes at the petsupply ...so they were about $6 cheaper there.... Grace does like those and they don't contain any animal products (most have chicken).... So those might be worth the expense.

But if that's the only treat I'm buying... to me that cost might be worth it. So I do see that 

That is.... until I get a dehydrator LOL


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a friend who gives her dogs the plain unsalted saltines as a treat (she has 6 dogs. She had 7 until she had to put one down 2 weeks ago  ). I never thought about alternatives to treats till I was reading this thread. Interesting stuff to think about.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sylvia is right in a way but I don't think anyone thinks about the price per lb for treats when their buying it at the moment. Whenever I'm at the pet store I'm always looking for treats for my little one. Sometimes you just want to spoil them. $10-$20 a month for treats isn't too bad, we spend $20 easily anyways!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm with you, I would never pay that ridiculous amount for treats.:blink: I do the same thing you do for treats at our house..do they have "Fruitables" where you shop? This is a great choice for treats and I think around $2..made and sourced in the U.S.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Okay, that is only $16 dollars a pound. Again, how many foods do you buy for yourself that cost $16 dollars a pound? Two or three times a year I buy a rack of lamb that cost $17.99 a pound...for Easter or my darling's birthday.
> 
> What I am trying to say, is that if we look at the true value, we are being taken for fools to spend this much money for treats, when a piece of the chicken, steak, or lamb chops we had for dinner would be much more nutritious and delicious...
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

By the way, I don't buy treats. Occasionally when I eat Pepperidge Farm cookies he will get a cookie.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My boss just bought a dehydrator for me to make treats for his dog and mine...and better yet, he is paying for the ingredients so it isn't costing me a dime. I just made a batch of chicken and sweet potatoes for our dogs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't spend tons of money on Zooey, but I don't mind paying $5-10 for a bag of treats (usually Zuke's) that will last a month... It's convenient, I can give her pills inside them, or drops of her calming oil on them. I also do feed fruits and veggies in small amounts for treats.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, if your treats last a month, that is no big deal. It isn't that I am against spending money on my dogs...lol you guys have talked me out of a couple of outrageous expenditures....it is that I think we are being taken. We all feel like our willingness to buy them any thing without regard to price speaks of how much we love them. The pet suppliers know this and use it.

Here is an what I mean. I buy these excellent human cookies once in a while. They are made with butter, eggs, nuts and Belgian chocolate. They are almost as good as home made. They are $6 for about 8 ounces. 
But check this out: 




I also love good imported cheese. Many of the ones I like are $17 a pound. I only buy this expensive cheese that I love when we are having company.
But...Amazon.com: PureBites Cheddar Cheese Dog Treats, 16.6 oz: Pet Supplies

That's the only point I am making. If we compare the per pound price against our own "treats" the dogs' treats cost more.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Sylvia, I do see your point and agree to some degree...I feed Bailey a lot of fresh veggies, fruit and meat as treats and as part of his regular meals as well. Not because it's less expensive to do so, but because I feel that it's healthier. However, I'll admit to buying him treats as well. I've never thought about the price per pound but to me, a $5-10 bag of treats that will last Bailey a couple of months is not a big deal. Plus it's convenient if I need treats on the go, for his training classes, etc. I usually buy the dehydrated meat treats like this one made out of Wild Salmon.
> Whole Life Pet Products
> 
> Around $6, USA-made, very healthy, just one ingredient, much more convenient than buying salmon and cooking it for Bailey, and this one bag would probably last him a month or two.


Nida, I clicked on the link. It was $14.99 for 2 ounces of the salmon treats.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I never really thought about it like that Sylvia...putting it in the perspective of cost per pound. Sheeesh, when you look at it that way, treats are OUTRAGEOUS!!!

Dusty sez: Jeeze, tanks for nuttin' Auntie Sylie!! Now hers gonna give me yucky healfy stuff instead! I might jus quit peein' outsides! I don't wike out ders anyhow.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

:blink: GAH! 24 bucks for a bag of treats? I got a pound of zukes for 13 at our local petfood store. 

But to answer your question, YES we are being ganked by pet treat makers! And yes, :blush: I pay the rediculous prices. Recently I started baking for the boys, but I don't always feel like baking.

Lets be honest though, we pay an obscene amount of money for the pet foods we buy too. Really? Does a pound of dog food need to cost that much? And as good as the ingredients look, we all know that the vast majority of pet food makers are going to cut corners where they can.

Yes we are being ripped off, but...  I continue to pay the prices... so, it's not going to stop.

You all have given some very good, healthy and much less expensive ideas for treats though, I like the cheerios idea.
Things like The Honest Kitchen, I understand why it's so flippin expensive-they have their certifications and run in a human food processing plant and create foods that are 100% human grade and paid money so they could get certified to say that.... but I'm sure they make a decent profit too, at least, I hope they do.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't buy Tyler much of anything else. No expensive beds or clothes or leashes or houses or toys or really anything. He sleeps in a $5 cat bed and loves it. And I cook all his food so my splurge is the one and only treat he really likes USA sourced and manufactured chicken jerky. He loves them and only eats a few 1" pieces a day as a reward for good behavior. It does cost a lot but I'd rather spend more on that than cheaper crap from China treats. I have been dehydrating chicken lately (especially because of superstorm Sandy) but then it's more work for me too so I like to give myself a little break. Treats are the one thing that makes him happy -- so many of the other frills are what make us happy so I really don't mind it and would prefer to keep USA businesses selling safe products made here in business!! JMO.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I never really thought about it like that Sylvia...putting it in the perspective of cost per pound. Sheeesh, when you look at it that way, treats are OUTRAGEOUS!!!
> 
> That is my point. But I also get it when people say that that $10 bag of treats last a month. That is a different perspective and quite valid.
> 
> Dusty sez: Jeeze, tanks for nuttin' Auntie Sylie!! Now hers gonna give me yucky healfy stuff instead! I might jus quit peein' outsides! I don't wike out ders anyhow.


Don't worry, Dusty...I convinced your mommy that she should just buy you filet mignon and wild salmon. You'll like that.



shellbeme said:


> :blink: GAH! 24 bucks for a bag of treats? I got a pound of zukes for 13 at our local petfood store.
> 
> But to answer your question, YES we are being ganked by pet treat makers! And yes, :blush: I pay the rediculous prices. Recently I started baking for the boys, but I don't always feel like baking.
> 
> ...


I recently vowed to by only pet foods that are made in USA (or Australia as Zukes.) even though it costs more. It just costs SO MUCH more.



Snowbody said:


> I don't buy Tyler much of anything else. No expensive beds or clothes or leashes or houses or toys or really anything. He sleeps in a $5 cat bed and loves it. And I cook all his food so my splurge is the one and only treat he really likes USA sourced and manufactured chicken jerky. He loves them and only eats a few 1" pieces a day as a reward for good behavior. It does cost a lot but I'd rather spend more on that than cheaper crap from China treats. I have been dehydrating chicken lately (especially because of superstorm Sandy) but then it's more work for me too so I like to give myself a little break. Treats are the one thing that makes him happy -- so many of the other frills are what make us happy so I really don't mind it and would prefer to keep USA businesses selling safe products made here in business!! JMO.


Sue, you are totally exempt from my rave. Every dog I have ever had would be happy to eat a stone, if I gave it to them. Tyler, isn't so food crazy, so anything that makes him happy is a good thing. Have you tried rack of lamb? I'm a picky eater and I love it. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought a box of mini milkbones which my daughter says suck. So, I'm going to buy the Blue Buffalo dog treats for her. She only gets them occasionally. :chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine get little treats every day but I guess if you priced them by the pound they'd be expensive. But I figure they only get one treat out of maybe three or four bags so it's not really that expensive. A small bag of Buddy treats is about $8 but it lasts them a good month so the break down isn't that expensive. I do it because they sooo love the treats, more than a little nibble of kibble or a bite of human food.
Small price to pay to see them get so excited they can't contain themselves...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee's most favorite treat in the world is Merrick Bite Size Lamb Training Treats. The bag says made in Texas and Protein is 76%. I do not know how much I paid for them but they last way longer than a month. I just got the bag out to make this post and she is looking at me expecting something soon.

She loves lettuce, peas, broccoli, apple, and carrots are her favorite. I have to be careful with the carrots because if she eats too many she will throw up. As it is her poop comes out orange because of the carrots. Lucky for me that she does not like spinach because I eat that daily.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I totally understand. Treats are something special -...like a special pie to us. All I meant to say was that...hey, they are robbing us blind. Shoulder shrug.So be it. I don't care. Well not right now anyway. My kids are happy with a piece of broccoli, apple, oooo meat, whatever, so I can't judge what makes a happy fluff. All that matters is a happy fluff.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I was big on buying treats for Cici, especially since we train a lot and she's not crazy about her food, most of the time she doesn't want it so I don't use it as treats. But I've calmed down about it and mostly use stuff at home, but I also started buying dog food that comes in a sausage type package, forgot what it's called, natural something, and it's lasted me 2 months so far and still have a big chunk left for 2-3 weeks more. It was around $12 I believe. The thing is I give Cici very tiny tiny pieces, that is why treats last so long for us, and she loves it so during training she really pays attention. I also use Cheerios and cheddar cheese for treats, so I alternate between them. I used to buy 4oz bags of freeze dried chicken or cheese for around $4-$5 and the bag would last me over a month. I never ever give her the full piece of treat, not even the buddy biscuit ones shaped like little gingerbread men (those I can make into 6 pieces, separating the arms, legs, head and body). 

I give her fruits and veggies too, but I don't use them as treats for training. 

Once in a while I'll go to the doggy bakery and get her some of their homemade treats, and a 25 cent treat lasts her 2 days, I think that's pretty good . 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

We don't have any kids so I don't mind springing for buddy biscuits and toys and whatnot. If we were strapped for money, I might cut back a little on treats, but my little guy is so good he deserves them.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I buy Bravo treats and lamb lungs and bully sticks, all made in USA, organic, free range... The whole story. It last for so long and it's practical. Plus I tend to like stuff that comes into a nice package, it totally gets me. Between his raw food, Acana and treats I probably spend U$28 a month and that's pretty much irrelevant. 
I only wish I could say the same on cloths and all the other gears for dogs that I get myself buying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I buy a bag of treats and it is usually costs $5 - $7 per bag which is very reasonable. I always switch it up and the bag lasts a few months too . I usually give her 1 -3 per day and I especially like the treats made by Holistic Blend called yogurt hearts. All natural , wholesome ingredients and I never buy garbage by-product stuff. "Are we downright stupid to buy treats? " mmmm that depends on what treats you buy , but i certainly do not think it is stupid to buy treats.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

poochie2 said:


> I buy a bag of treats and it is usually costs $5 - $7 per bag which is very reasonable. I always switch it up and the bag lasts a few months too . I usually give her 1 -3 per day and I especially like the treats made by Holistic Blend called yogurt hearts. All natural , wholesome ingredients and I never buy garbage by-product stuff. "Are we downright stupid to buy treats? " mmmm that depends on what treats you buy , but i certainly do not think it is stupid to buy treats.



Maybe not. I guess it depends a lot on your lifestyle and how easy or not easy it it to make your pooch happy. My dogs will go into a tail spin for what I can pluck off of the chicken carcass...that is virtually free.

But, if you used "treats" for trick training you would use a lot more than one bag a month. I use their tiny kibble for trick training, because I don't want them to overeat. 

It depends on your lifestyle.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It DOES depend on your lifestyle. I can see it both ways. If you buy healthy treats and they are reasonably priced that's great... but also healthy foods are found right in your own fridge and cubboard that are healthy and will save you money too. Good thread Sylie !


----------

